# Surf Fishing Guide



## Sirensmakemehappy (Jan 22, 2016)

I was wondering if there is any surf fishing guides in the Gulf Shores area. I got to fish with the Bama Beach Bum last year but he is no longer taking trips. Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I can't remember their names and Chris V doesn't log on here anymore.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dusty Hayes & Gregory Findley there's more but I can't think of their names right now.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sirensmakemehappy (Jan 22, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Chris said Dusty Hayes. I'll pm you his number.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Plenty of Gopro googans on YouTube over that way offering "land based charters"


----------



## Sirensmakemehappy (Jan 22, 2016)

MrFish said:


> Chris said Dusty Hayes. I'll pm you his number.


Thanks, I looked at his website and I believe I will try him if available.


----------



## Sirensmakemehappy (Jan 22, 2016)

stevenattsu said:


> Plenty of Gopro googans on YouTube over that way offering "land based charters"


I had to look up the word googan. I believe I will pass


----------



## PompClipper (Jun 29, 2019)

The idea of having to pay someone to take you on the beach to surf fish-really???


----------



## Sirensmakemehappy (Jan 22, 2016)

PompClipper said:


> The idea of having to pay someone to take you on the beach to surf fish-really???


I fish every other day of the week by myself. Nice to have someone who fishes there regularly to learn from and to chat with.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

PompClipper said:


> The idea of having to pay someone to take you on the beach to surf fish-really???


'The idea of having to pay someone to take you on the bay to fish'; not much different. I have my own boat but I have hired an inshore guide a couple times to shorten the learning curve on what I was trying to learn about. It's not much different <shrug>


----------

